# Service Air Bag



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Does this happen with someone in the passenger seat or not? NHTSA shows 13 complaints for 2011 Cruze air bags. Most are for someone seated in the passenger seat, but several state the driver's side air bag did not deploy in an accident. Here is a list of TSBs for the 2011 Cruze. There are a couple regarding air bags. I don't know if any relate to your situation. 

2011 Chevrolet Cruze TSBs | CarComplaints.com


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey brandknights,

I apologize for this concern. Please let me know if you would like any further assistance with this or if you have any updates with the dealership. I would be happy to look into this for you .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brandknights (Jul 11, 2014)

It does not happen with a passenger in the other seat.


----------



## brandknights (Jul 11, 2014)

Patsy thanks I would like for you to look into this for me, don't know how I can get it to the dealership when the warning light is on. Concerned if I was in an accident that the air bag won't work.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

brandknights said:


> Patsy thanks I would like for you to look into this for me, don't know how I can get it to the dealership when the warning light is on. Concerned if I was in an accident that the air bag won't work.


No problem brandknights. Send me a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and the preferred dealership and I will do my best to look into this further for you. Talk to you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Brandknights, did you ever get this resolved? I found out on a recent roadtrip from Maine to Florida that if I have certain electronic devices in my passenger seat, it will activate the passenger side airbag system. My dealer confirmed that for whatever reason, the system sensors in the seats are very susceptible to electronic interference. I've replicated this a number of times, and several of those times it caused an airbag light/service airbag message on the DIC.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WX4WTF said:


> Brandknights, did you ever get this resolved? I found out on a recent roadtrip from Maine to Florida that if I have certain electronic devices in my passenger seat, it will activate the passenger side airbag system. My dealer confirmed that for whatever reason, the system sensors in the seats are very susceptible to electronic interference. I've replicated this a number of times, and several of those times it caused an airbag light/service airbag message on the DIC.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?


Hey there,

I can definitely look into this further for you if you would like any assistance! Please send me a private message with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I can definitely look into this further for you if you would like any assistance! Please send me a private message with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Chevrolet,

I don't have a currently active problem, just something I've noticed in the design for the seat sensors. They don't seem to be shielded from EMI. My dealer has already confirmed this. Unless GM has released an updated seat sensor that is shielded from EMI then there is nothing anybody can do except be careful about putting electronic devices such as ipads or laptops on or near the front seats. Thankfully I have a handheld code reader so I can reset the malfunction lamps if it does occur. But it may be something you could pass up the chain to the GM engineering department.

Thank you!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WX4WTF said:


> Hi Chevrolet,
> 
> I don't have a currently active problem, just something I've noticed in the design for the seat sensors. They don't seem to be shielded from EMI. My dealer has already confirmed this. Unless GM has released an updated seat sensor that is shielded from EMI then there is nothing anybody can do except be careful about putting electronic devices such as ipads or laptops on or near the front seats. Thankfully I have a handheld code reader so I can reset the malfunction lamps if it does occur. But it may be something you could pass up the chain to the GM engineering department.
> 
> Thank you!


Hello there,

Thank you for this feedback! I will be sure to document this further for you on your behalf. Please don't hesitate to reach out to me with any further questions or concerns. Have a great day.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## maiminite10 (Mar 25, 2015)

*start up issues*

sues only when car starts up.just installed after market stareo through best buy which was a week ago but every morning I start it every sensor goes off after 5-10 min car runs perfectly fine could this be the way they wired it or is this common for a Chevy cruze car only has 9000 miles on it so its still pretty new.
Bringing it back into best buy for them re-look at their work but also have a appointment at Chevy bfore .should I just have best buy look at it first and cancel on Chevy's appointment or still go to Chevy


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since your issues started with the aftermarket install I would definitely suspect that's where the problem lies. This is not a common issue.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd take it back to Best Buy and talk with the manager. Have them verify they did everything right and didn't tap into any wires they shouldn't. Let them know you'll be taking it to the dealer next.


----------

